# The Truth on Glucosamine



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

This is well written, based on facts, and highlights why some people choose to spend money on these supplements. 

Is Recommending Glucosamine for Arthritis Evidence-Based Medicine, or Wishful Thinking? | The SkeptVet Blog


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I just talked with a PharmD friend about this. Adding to this article (about the lack of demonstrated effectiveness of the supplements), he said the research in humans points toward glucosamine working by masking the pain of movement, not by reducing inflammation or building cartilage. My chiro vet says that she feels increased movement in dogs on glucosamine, but according to the PharmD, it's probably just because the dog's pain pathways are blocked. So, save your money.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

SpooOwner said:


> I just talked with a PharmD friend about this. Adding to this article (about the lack of demonstrated effectiveness of the supplements), he said the research in humans points toward glucosamine working by masking the pain of movement, not by reducing inflammation or building cartilage. My chiro vet says that she feels increased movement in dogs on glucosamine, but according to the PharmD, it's probably just because the dog's pain pathways are blocked. So, save your money.


The human studies show the same ineffectiveness. Is it time for the FDA to regulate medicinal supplements?

http://www.quackwatch.com/01QuackeryRelatedTopics/DSH/glucosamine.html


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

Glucosamine: Evidence - MayoClinic.com

there are tons of articles , both pro and con. 
you can read the slant any way you like. some folks find a benefit and some dont.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginfo/natural/807.html


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I had a very old arthritic mare that would snap crackle and pop with every slow step she took. We put her on Glucosamine and within 6 weeks she had a bit of spring to her step and you could no longer hear the cracking and popping noise her joints would make. By 12 weeks she was flying around the field enjoying life with the other mares that were 1/3 her age. 

If it was just masking her pain then I would have still heard the cracking the popping noises. I know this product significantly helped her.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Sadly, I tried Glucosamine for months to see if it would help my elbows(bad joints from years of lifting weights).

It did nothing. Very disapointing...I honestly thought it was somewhat proven.

Suppose just because it didn't work for me doesn't disprove it for everyone... maybe my joints are different than most human beings


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

Glucosamine, in conjunction with Chondroitin and MSM has worked wonders for Java.
She had bilateral ACL repairs, has ED, DJD & OCD.
It helps her be as active as a 3 year old lab should be.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

bett said:


> Glucosamine: Evidence - MayoClinic.com
> 
> there are tons of articles , both pro and con.
> you can read the slant any way you like. some folks find a benefit and some dont.
> Glucosamine sulfate: MedlinePlus Supplements


This is the authority:

Arthritis News : Is Glucosamine Sulfate an Effective Treatment for Osteoarthritis of the Hip?


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Javadoo said:


> Glucosamine, in conjunction with Chondroitin and MSM has worked wonders for Java.
> She had bilateral ACL repairs, has ED, DJD & OCD.
> It helps her be as active as a 3 year old lab should be.


As I've posted on another thread, I have 4 year old poodle with grade 4 luxating patellas (the worst possible diagnosis). His back knees will not stay in place at all, even when manipulated back into place - they pop right back out. He should be VERY lame and need surgery. I feed him Cosequin DS with MSM (glucosamine, chondroitin, MSM), along with a fish oil capsule, daily, as well as a grain free kibble diet, and he shows no signs of lameness. My vet, not a holistic type at all, is completely amazed, and said to keep doing it since it's working.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

funny how not every "study" can explain everything. 

As I said earlier, 50 years ago, the conventional medical community wouldn't even entertain discussions around a healthy diet being an intelligent strategy for preventing cardiovascular disease. 

Could you imagine an internet forum 50 years ago?.... "Those Holistic Nutjobs are full of crap. Go eat lard and fat and McDonalds every day. It makes no difference."

I will say that Glucosomine did nothing for me. But that means little.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

monster'sdad said:


> The human studies show the same ineffectiveness. Is it time for the FDA to regulate medicinal supplements?
> 
> Glucosamine and Chondroitin for Arthritis: Benefit is Unlikely


really? you posted other links, and they werent "the authority?"
this is the authority according to......you, and this one article.
i can agree that glucosamine may not help all people and animals for all things, but there are those that feel they were helped.
lets just call them all wrong.


----------

